# Fodmap fury!



## VickyM85

Recently my IBS C has started to get worse and worse, so I've just embarked on the FODMAP diet as recommended by a friend, who is a doctor. Not really sure where to start, I bought the book 'IBS - Free at Last' by Patsy Catsos as it had good reviews on Amazon. So, I went out shopping this weekend and bought all the 'allowed foods' in the book, only to find that the book is out of date and a lot of foods that she deems 'allowed' have now been ruled out. If anyone wants a massive bag of mushrooms and a cauliflower I have plenty going spare....The book is American and all food portions/recipes are measured out in cups, which is confusing to me. Trying to find a standard conversion table on the net has proved very difficult; in the past I've always gone on the knowledge that one cup is equivalent to 8 fluid ounces, but found many websites said that the measurement in ounces differs depending on the type of ingredient, e.g; whether you're measuring dry goods, or fruit, or liquid etc. So, I've just sort of been guessing.Anyway, I've been doing the diet for 4 days now, and I'm not expecting to see an improvement just yet. But, I'm really struggling with the portion sizes. I am a very big eater, plus I run on a regular basis so I'm constantly hungry, and four days into this diet I'm STARVING! The book I'm following sets a meal-plan to help you get the gist of the diet for the first two weeks, but some of the meals and snacks are leaving me with a rumble in my tummy! For example, a suggestion for a mid-morning snack is some cherry tomatoes and a low-fat mozzarella stick - I would usually eat a flapjack, a banana/raisins and 4 cheesy oatcakes!! She pads out a lot of the meals and snacks with nuts, and I'm terribly allergic to nuts so this is a no-go for me, but I'm not sure what I can replace this food group with without eating too many danger foods in one meal.Today, I've already eaten:Breakfast:1 cup cheerios, handful of blueberries & lacto-free milk1 rice cake with a little bit of butterMid-morning snack:2 rice cakes1 gherkin5 cherry tomatoes1/2 oz brieA small bit of ham1 celery stick1 boiled eggLunch:Baked potato with tuna, cucumber and mayoNot even sure if I should be eating this much, but my usual diet consists of lots of oats, dried fruit and pulses which I've had to eliminate. I don't find that raw fruit and veg fills me up as a snack so I'm having to eat loads of it for it to even touch the sides!Would be interested to know how other people have coped on this diet. Being a very thin person, I've never had to go on a diet before of any kind, so this is a real test of my willpower.


----------



## Kathleen M.

A cup of fluid and a couple of dry goods can be a bit different, and if you are used to measuring by weight that can make it harder.fluids are usually the easiest to adjust (just calculate the milimeters) I would calculate the amount of calories in your usual diet and then see how that compares to the fodmap menu plans and adjust the portion sizes up to get the number of calories a day you need. Protein and fat foods tend to be more filling, so you might add more of the meat or add some safe oil to the veggies rather than try to fill up on something that won't satisfy your hunger.http://www.jsward.com/cooking/conversion.shtml seems to be a good chart for converting to metric from cups. I know it would be nice if 1 dry cup of something was a simple conversion, but it isn't.


----------



## whiterose1713

Eggs! Lots and lots of eggs! Watch out with the yolks, don't go crazy and eat all the yolks because that's a TON of cholesterol, but I'd never get enough protein if it weren't for eggs. Plus they're cheap and versatile.Updates to the food lists is very frustrating, and I find that there's a level of personal tolerance to be figured out as well. The website for Patsy's book, http://www.ibsfree.net/, has updates listed. Search "book update" and they'll all come up by food group.Also, personally I cannot handle lactose-free milk and I'm of the opinion that lactose-free dairy items should not be eaten on the elimination phase. Try switching to rice milk for a few weeks and see how that goes. Also, I see you listed ham. I have found almost all commercial ham contains honey, which is a danger food. Artisan-style cured meats usually only contain salt and pork so I recommend going for the high-end meats and not cheap ham.I was pretty hungry for the first week until I started getting a feel for what i can and can't eat. I say ignore the portion size suggestions if you're a really active guy who needs to eat a lot - unless the portion size specified is for a fruit or vegetable. Those are restricted because they may contain a small amount of FODMAPs, so shouldn't be eaten in large quantities.My last piece of advice is use a food tracking website like livestrong.com to monitor your calorie intake and your nutrient levels. IBS is very fiber-sensitive and I try to get only the recommended amount but no more than that. Also, check out my blog for recipes, menu ideas, and package food reviews: Happy Tummy Happy Life


----------



## VickyM85

Hi guys, thanks for the replies.I've started only restricting the allowed 'dangerous' food like milk and fruit. Everything else I've just been scoffing! I've also been doing some experimenting with gluten-free foods. I've tried gluten-free bread and I've got to say I was not impressed. I've seen that spelt grain is allowed, so if anyone knows of a good spelt bread recipe for a breadmaker I'd be glad of any recommendations. I also tried buckwheat pasta last night and was absolutely astounded to find that after leaving it to boil for a couple of minutes (I left the kitchen for approx 3 mins!) it had dissolved and turned into a mess of mush! Not impressed at all.I did check the ham I bought as I'm well aware of additives in food as it is - as a rule I only ever buy organic meat and the guy on the deli counter advised me it was just plain ham.Does anyone know if oats are allowed? The book specifies oatmeal, but in the UK oats and oatmeal are two different things and I'm not sure which product the Americanisation refers to.Do you know what the worst part is? I've been asked to bake a cake for my friend's wedding in the summer, and since I've never done anything as big or important as a wedding cake before I'm baking about a cake a week to perfect my recipe as practice, but I can't eat any of it!! Torture! Still, my friends and family seem to be enjoying it


----------



## whiterose1713

I know it sounds horrendous, and it kind of is I'm not going to lie, but going all-in with FODMAP elimination is the only way to really know if that's the root of your problem. If it doesn't work well after a few weeks then you know that your issue isn't from malabsorption of certain sugars, it must be something else. I recommend seeing a nutritionist or dietician if you aren't extremely knowledgable about food and nutrition because it is very difficult to eat a proper balanced diet while eliminating FODMAP consumption. In the US we have a pretty decent selection of gluten-free foods. Udi's is a brand here that makes good gluten-free bread, and the best pastas I've found are made of rice and quinoa. Buckwheat or soba noodles should be steeped in hot water with a lid over top, not boiled hard, or else they will dissolve on you like they did. Rice noodles from the Asian market are also great and there's a huge variety. Some Asian cuisines also use noodles made of seaweed which are OK.Is oatmeal more like a coarse flour in the UK? In the US oatmeal is a term applied to flat rolled oats that retain their oval shape but cook quickly. We call steel-cut oats Irish Oatmeal in the US sometimes, or just steel cut oats, and those are more like a whole oat kernel that's been diced up a bit and they take more like 45 minutes to cook. But oh so delicious! Either way I think all oat products are probably fine for FODMAPs.Your baking dilemma does sound tragic! I recently made a pan of rice crispy treats (not sure if you have those across the pond- they're a puffed rice cereal stuck together into a bar form with melted marshmallows) thinking I had thoroughly checked all the ingredients, but after I made them and ate one I felt sick within 3 hours, which is my typical reaction to fructose. Sure enough, looked at the labels again and the marshmallows had high fructose corn syrup. Luckily I hate a bunch of housemates so they got eaten anyways, but I had to look at them every day until they were gone and wish I could have one...


----------



## Mr 100

Hi Vickym85 To make the low fodmap diet as easy as possible, concentrate on exchanging items in your previous diet for low fodmap alternatives.For example Doves Farm offer a range of pasta made from rice. There are loads of other low fodmap goodies and recipes on their website.They supply my white [low cereal fibre] spelt flour for breadmaking. [via sainsburys-£1.99 kg]I use this in my breadmaker, on the low gluten setting. The recipe is on the DF website.Spelt flour is very low in gluten, so does not require knocking back and a second proving like normal bread. It is just mixed, allowed to rise, then baked. Takes 2 hr in my bread machine.Good luck.edit added, link to previous fodmap thread discussing bread,http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/146021-fodmap-diet/btw, spelt is great in cakes and biscuits.


----------



## QuiQui

VickyM85 said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the replies.I've started only restricting the allowed 'dangerous' food like milk and fruit. Everything else I've just been scoffing! I've also been doing some experimenting with gluten-free foods. I've tried gluten-free bread and I've got to say I was not impressed. I've seen that spelt grain is allowed, so if anyone knows of a good spelt bread recipe for a breadmaker I'd be glad of any recommendations. I also tried buckwheat pasta last night and was absolutely astounded to find that after leaving it to boil for a couple of minutes (I left the kitchen for approx 3 mins!) it had dissolved and turned into a mess of mush! Not impressed at all.I did check the ham I bought as I'm well aware of additives in food as it is - as a rule I only ever buy organic meat and the guy on the deli counter advised me it was just plain ham.Does anyone know if oats are allowed? The book specifies oatmeal, but in the UK oats and oatmeal are two different things and I'm not sure which product the Americanisation refers to.Do you know what the worst part is? I've been asked to bake a cake for my friend's wedding in the summer, and since I've never done anything as big or important as a wedding cake before I'm baking about a cake a week to perfect my recipe as practice, but I can't eat any of it!! Torture! Still, my friends and family seem to be enjoying it


I've been trying a gluten-free diet for the last month or so. It hasn't helped my IBS at all.







If I have the discipline to do it, I might try the low FODMAP thing after trying the gluten-free diet.If you're just concerned about wheat gluten, based on my research, spelt is a relative of wheat and therefore is NOT gluten free. I'm a little confused about oats, but from what I can puzzle out oats are gluten free, but they're often processed in factories that also process wheat products. Because of this, it's difficult to find oats that don't contain traces of wheat gluten. I would say that oatmeal in the U.S. just refers to any hot cereal made from oats. Usually, that would be rolled oats or steel-cut oats cooked in water or milk. I agree with you about gluten-free bread! The first loaf of bread I bought was so crumbly and pasty that it made me gag and nearly throw up!!!! Your best bet is to find a local gluten-free bakery. Try choosing breads that contain a lot of egg and some xanthan gum. That'll give it a good texture. Rice pasta is probably the best alternative to wheat pasta, in my opinion, too. I don't know how any of that fits in with the FODMAP diet, however.


----------



## whiterose1713

I've seen conflicting info on spelt. Turns out some studies that showed low FODMAP presence were using sourdough spelt bread in their tests while other studies that have found FODMAPs did not use sourdough spelt bread. The thinking is that the fermentation happening in the sourdough mixture helps eliminate the FODMAPs.QuiQui, if you're feeling frisky (and/or incredibly miserable and tired of feeling sick), try going low-FODMAP. If you have issues with fermentable sugars, just eliminating gluten will probably not bring relief. When you're struggling for willpower it helps to remember how dreadful you feel when you're having an IBS attack, at least that's what helps me!If you don't cook much for yourself this diet is definitely challenging. Check out my blog for recipes! Happy Tummy Happy Life


----------



## bloatzilla

VickyM85 said:


> Recently my IBS C has started to get worse and worse, so I've just embarked on the FODMAP diet as recommended by a friend, who is a doctor. Not really sure where to start, I bought the book 'IBS - Free at Last' by Patsy Catsos as it had good reviews on Amazon. So, I went out shopping this weekend and bought all the 'allowed foods' in the book, only to find that the book is out of date and a lot of foods that she deems 'allowed' have now been ruled out. If anyone wants a massive bag of mushrooms and a cauliflower I have plenty going spare....The book is American and all food portions/recipes are measured out in cups, which is confusing to me. Trying to find a standard conversion table on the net has proved very difficult; in the past I've always gone on the knowledge that one cup is equivalent to 8 fluid ounces, but found many websites said that the measurement in ounces differs depending on the type of ingredient, e.g; whether you're measuring dry goods, or fruit, or liquid etc. So, I've just sort of been guessing.Anyway, I've been doing the diet for 4 days now, and I'm not expecting to see an improvement just yet. But, I'm really struggling with the portion sizes. I am a very big eater, plus I run on a regular basis so I'm constantly hungry, and four days into this diet I'm STARVING! The book I'm following sets a meal-plan to help you get the gist of the diet for the first two weeks, but some of the meals and snacks are leaving me with a rumble in my tummy! For example, a suggestion for a mid-morning snack is some cherry tomatoes and a low-fat mozzarella stick - I would usually eat a flapjack, a banana/raisins and 4 cheesy oatcakes!! She pads out a lot of the meals and snacks with nuts, and I'm terribly allergic to nuts so this is a no-go for me, but I'm not sure what I can replace this food group with without eating too many danger foods in one meal.Today, I've already eaten:Breakfast:1 cup cheerios, handful of blueberries & lacto-free milk1 rice cake with a little bit of butterMid-morning snack:2 rice cakes1 gherkin5 cherry tomatoes1/2 oz brieA small bit of ham1 celery stick1 boiled eggLunch:Baked potato with tuna, cucumber and mayoNot even sure if I should be eating this much, but my usual diet consists of lots of oats, dried fruit and pulses which I've had to eliminate. I don't find that raw fruit and veg fills me up as a snack so I'm having to eat loads of it for it to even touch the sides!Would be interested to know how other people have coped on this diet. Being a very thin person, I've never had to go on a diet before of any kind, so this is a real test of my willpower.


----------



## bloatzilla

Hi,sorry to hear you're struggling with the FODMAP diet. I've been on it a while now. I went to a dietitian to guide me. Basically, I strive to eat basic, pure food. For example, in the morning I'll eat gluten free porridge (I personally find ordinary porridge causes bloating)or eggs on gluten free toast, then for a snack I'll eat a banana,or gluten free oat cakes or corn cakes. Then for lunch I'll eat gluten free bread, tuna, sweetcorn, mayo or salmon. For dinner I'll eat meat and two veg. (roast chicken, potatoes, carrots and parsnips mashed, or pork, potatoes and sweetcorn or prawn/chicken stirfry with peppers, carrots, courgettes,corn. I hope this helps a small bit.


----------



## KJL

I'm on day 3 of low-fodmap myself. Waiting on gastroenterologist appointment which I hope will help guide me right with it all.Because I also follow Slimming World, I'm not finding it too bad.Mayo however isn't lactose free







Although I might try to see if there are alternatives out there.I also don't eat nuts.I snack on the allowed fruits list and rice cakes, as well as alpro soya yogurts (which I really like







)For milk I use Kara Milk, it is derived from coconut and really nice. Much prefer it to soya milk. I found it in Tesco and Sainsburys in the long life milk section if that helps.Lean meats and veg from the allowed list are great.I am working from the document I found online, and noticed a copy on these forums too. For now I thought that would do until I get to the hospital for further help.Drink lots of water and sugar free squashes, they will help fill you up while you transition into the plan and eat less. It is hard, I liken it to when I gave up smoking, it isn't easy. But it is worth it.I read you should stick with low-fodmap strictly for 8 weeks initially. Which in the big scheme of things really isn't that long.You can do this!







And I'm sure those of us trying it out can offer hints and tips.


----------



## whiterose1713

Soy products that have not been fermented should be avoided during the elimination phase (such as soy milk and edamame, tofu and soy sauce is OK). Also, sweetcorn has been shown to be high in FODMAPs while corn meal used in baking is made from a different type of corn and is low in FODMAPs. Also have seen mixed info on coconut milk and coconut itself, but I personally don't have issues with it.


----------



## KJL

For now I am using a basic list.Soy milk is fine according to that. And all lactose free milk and yogurts are fine (so long as you check out additives). So that covers alpro soya yogurts and kara milk (which is soy free, lactose free, diary free, low fat etc)







They seem to be okay for me so far. I don't have vast amounts anyway.Sweetcorn is in the no list.But everyone is different Info on Kara Milk, if you are interested







+ Made from freshly pressed coconut milk.+ Naturally free of lactose, cow's milk protein, soya and gluten.+ Ideal for anyone with lactose, cow's milk protein, soya or gluten intolerance.+ Suitable for vegans, vegetarians, and coeliacs.+ Cholesterol free and with calcium and fat levels matched to semi-skimmed milk. A naturally healthy option for all to enjoy.+ Palatable and versatile to use as drinks and in cooking.


----------



## whiterose1713

Thanks for the info. I've had coconut milk before but I don't like the texture. I prefer rice milk. For me, lactose-free dairy still made me very ill. Everyone is different though! Some things can be tolerated by others better or not at all. I have found I'm particularly sensitive to fructans, but polyols aren't as bad for me. Haven't done the galactan challenge yet.


----------



## KJL

I am experimenting at the moment until my referral appointment comes through Luckily I don't use much milk. My problem is yogurts, I love them. So having alpro soya yogurt, but not much.


----------



## whiterose1713

Oh I meant to mention, there's no reason that mayo should contain lactose. A classic mayo recipe is just oil, vinegar, and eggs. It looks creamy but that's because of the magic of emulsification. The egg yolks as natural emulsifiers allow the vinegar and oil to combine and become thick and creamy. Some brands add other flavoring agents but any decent mayo should be lactose-free.


----------



## Korga

Coconut, Soy and Oats are all high-FODMAP foods.


----------



## whiterose1713

I disagree on the oats. They are on all the allowed lists I have seen and I have no trouble with them.


----------



## KJL

Korga said:


> Coconut, Soy and Oats are all high-FODMAP foods.


Seen all these on allowed lists.I am sticking to the list I have until I'm told different by my consultant and dietician


----------



## KJL

whiterose1713 said:


> Oh I meant to mention, there's no reason that mayo should contain lactose. A classic mayo recipe is just oil, vinegar, and eggs. It looks creamy but that's because of the magic of emulsification. The egg yolks as natural emulsifiers allow the vinegar and oil to combine and become thick and creamy. Some brands add other flavoring agents but any decent mayo should be lactose-free.


I checked an ingredients list that included milk. So being safe for now I'm avoiding.


----------



## whiterose1713

KJL said:


> I checked an ingredients list that included milk. So being safe for now I'm avoiding.


That blows my mind. How does the milk not curdle? *shudder* I wonder what else is in it...Are you in the US? I would check a different brand because I've never heard of or seen milk in mayonnaise. Wouldn't know about Miracle Whip, that stuff grosses me out anyways.


----------



## KJL

whiterose1713 said:


> That blows my mind. How does the milk not curdle? *shudder* I wonder what else is in it...Are you in the US? I would check a different brand because I've never heard of or seen milk in mayonnaise. Wouldn't know about Miracle Whip, that stuff grosses me out anyways.


sorry I was typing from my phone, I meant Milk Protein. And not being sure what that was I am avoiding.Ingredients from one I had (which is a supermarket brand):Water,Modified Maize Starch , Vegetable Oil (4%) ,Spirit Vinegar ,Sugar ,Glucose-Fructose Syrup ,Salt ,Free Range Pasteurised Egg &TempText1 , Stabilisers (Xanthan Gum, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylcellulose) ,Lemon Juice From Concentrate ,Milk Proteins , Colours (Titanium Dioxide, Paprika Extract, Lutein) , Preservative (Potassium Sorbate) ,TempText5.- Think i'll return to Hellmanns extra light mayo from now on!


----------



## whiterose1713

KJL said:


> sorry I was typing from my phone, I meant Milk Protein. And not being sure what that was I am avoiding.Ingredients from one I had (which is a supermarket brand):Water,Modified Maize Starch , Vegetable Oil (4%) ,Spirit Vinegar ,Sugar ,Glucose-Fructose Syrup ,Salt ,Free Range Pasteurised Egg &TempText1 , Stabilisers (Xanthan Gum, Microcrystalline Cellulose, Carboxymethylcellulose) ,Lemon Juice From Concentrate ,Milk Proteins , Colours (Titanium Dioxide, Paprika Extract, Lutein) , Preservative (Potassium Sorbate) ,TempText5.- Think i'll return to Hellmanns extra light mayo from now on!


That's a lot of mystery ingredients! If all else fails, make your own. It's really quick and easy with a food processor and won't have all of those artificial ingredients and stabilizers in it. Try this recipe and throw everything into the food processor to make it easier: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Homemade-Mayonnaise-241868


----------



## KJL

whiterose1713 said:


> That's a lot of mystery ingredients! If all else fails, make your own. It's really quick and easy with a food processor and won't have all of those artificial ingredients and stabilizers in it. Try this recipe and throw everything into the food processor to make it easier: http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/Homemade-Mayonnaise-241868


Thank you I had a look at lots of other mayo brands last night and they all had stuff in I think I need to avoid. So yes, maybe making my own is the way to go.


----------



## cnengel

So I'm trying to get an idea from people who have had success with low FODMAPs...did you feel instant relief or did it take you a few weeks to notice any difference? I am the most impatient person on the planet and after 2 days of trying the diet and still being bloated as ever, I am frustrated! Haha! I will totally deal with it though if I know in the end, my symptoms will subside.


----------



## KJL

I'm new to the diet. But I noticed a difference after a week. I've read it can take 3 weeks to see a big improvement and that you need to try it for 8 weeks to be sure it will/will not work.Stick with it.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian

Hi there, ,Wow I know the FODMAP diet is much a minefield as it is helpful! I've been coaching people on the Low FODMAP die since 2007 after I spent time with the research dietitians in Melbourne, Australia. It is so hard that the research has meant a few foods go from one list of safe or to avoid and sometimes back again! I thought it would be helpful to know that coconut milk and soy milk are back on the safe list and so are soy beans, tofu and soy milk. If you use soy flour try to get debittered soy flour. Oats are safe and don't worry about trying to source non contaminated sources. A bit of wheat flour as in sauce, gravy or cross contamination is fine for this Low FODMAP diet. Certain vegetables such as sweetcorn, pumpkin (squash), broccoli and brussel sprouts and beetroot can be eaten, as long as you have only 1/2 cup maximum per meal of these singularly or combined.Corn flour and maize flour and polenta are all fine to eat.Certainly I find this diet is good for about 75% of people who trial it. But there are a couple of other things just be aware of. If you have constipation, do make sure you eat plenty of safe vegetables, some safe fruit, nuts, seeds, linseed etc to keep up your fiber or else worsening constipation can make all other symptoms of bloating etc worse.And yes many people with IBS are intolerant to oats, all gluten soy, citrus and / or milk so there may well still be other foods you are sensitive to that are allowed on the Low FODMAP diet.I have found some people feel the difference the first 2 days of the diet and for some it can take a month or 6 weeks.After you have trialled the diet for 6 to 8 weeks, then my suggestion is, if you want to, you re challenge each of the major groups; onion, garlic, wheat products, vegetables and the fruits to identify your own tolerance to them.I hope that helps and good luck!


----------



## KJL

Fantastic information. Thank you.


----------



## KJL

Clarice Dietitian said:


> Hi there, ,Wow I know the FODMAP diet is much a minefield as it is helpful! I've been coaching people on the Low FODMAP die since 2007 after I spent time with the research dietitians in Melbourne, Australia. It is so hard that the research has meant a few foods go from one list of safe or to avoid and sometimes back again! I thought it would be helpful to know that coconut milk and soy milk are back on the safe list and so are soy beans, tofu and soy milk. If you use soy flour try to get debittered soy flour. Oats are safe and don't worry about trying to source non contaminated sources. A bit of wheat flour as in sauce, gravy or cross contamination is fine for this Low FODMAP diet. Certain vegetables such as sweetcorn, pumpkin (squash), broccoli and brussel sprouts and beetroot can be eaten, as long as you have only 1/2 cup maximum per meal of these singularly or combined.Corn flour and maize flour and polenta are all fine to eat.Certainly I find this diet is good for about 75% of people who trial it. But there are a couple of other things just be aware of. If you have constipation, do make sure you eat plenty of safe vegetables, some safe fruit, nuts, seeds, linseed etc to keep up your fiber or else worsening constipation can make all other symptoms of bloating etc worse.And yes many people with IBS are intolerant to oats, all gluten soy, citrus and / or milk so there may well still be other foods you are sensitive to that are allowed on the Low FODMAP diet.I have found some people feel the difference the first 2 days of the diet and for some it can take a month or 6 weeks.After you have trialled the diet for 6 to 8 weeks, then my suggestion is, if you want to, you re challenge each of the major groups; onion, garlic, wheat products, vegetables and the fruits to identify your own tolerance to them.I hope that helps and good luck!


Such a great lot of information I am IBS-C, what are the best veg and fruits for me to have to prevent worsening C? I use Movicol to help as well.


----------



## VickyM85

I've had to drop the fodmap diet for now... I keep getting very bad headaches throughout the day and I'm sure it must be related to low blood sugar, because as soon as I have a decent snack they disappear within ten minutes. I've always had problems with feeling hungry (I need to snack little and often on something substantial like a banana or a flapjack), and when I was a teenager low blood sugar was a trigger for migraines (from which I still suffer occasionally). Hard boiled eggs seem to keep the hunger at bay, however, it's not convenient for me to just whack one out in the middle of the office or a meeting as it's really anti social (they stink!). My office is a very busy place and there's literally nowhere where I can go to secretively scoff an egg.Also, I've seen no improvement in 2 1/2 weeks (I know I should really stick at it for longer to see an improvement), in fact I've just had one of the worst bouts of IBS I've ever had! I think I'll need to talk to a dietician or a nutritionist to work out a proper way of tackling this elimination diet. But, I'm skeptical about seeing someone who isn't a medically confirmed Dr as I've heard all sorts about these people just spouting claptrap, so I don't want to end up wasting my money.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian

KJL said:


> Such a great lot of information I am IBS-C, what are the best veg and fruits for me to have to prevent worsening C? I use Movicol to help as well.


There is no set amount of fiber needed for everyone but do aim for a variety of different fiber rich foods, such as spinach, silver beet(swiss chard), carrots, capsicum (peppers), tomatoes, radishes, celery. Have some fruit such as pineapple, an orange or kiwifruit twice a day and add linseed to breakfast cereal or into a breakfast smoothie. I have found that many people need a fiber supplement too as it is hard to eat enough fiber every day so if you have one that works, great, stick with it! If the effect 'wears off' as they sometimes do, then switch to a different supplement for a few weeks/ months and then rotate back again.All the best...


----------



## KJL

Clarice Dietitian said:


> There is no set amount of fiber needed for everyone but do aim for a variety of different fiber rich foods, such as spinach, silver beet(swiss chard), carrots, capsicum (peppers), tomatoes, radishes, celery. Have some fruit such as pineapple, an orange or kiwifruit twice a day and add linseed to breakfast cereal or into a breakfast smoothie. I have found that many people need a fiber supplement too as it is hard to eat enough fiber every day so if you have one that works, great, stick with it! If the effect 'wears off' as they sometimes do, then switch to a different supplement for a few weeks/ months and then rotate back again.All the best...


Thank you. I eat a lot of red pepper, carrots, toms and pineapple, so looks like I am part of the way there I was just worried with doing low-fodmap that I might not get enough fibre, but equally I didn't want too much either.Really appreciate the advice, many thanks


----------



## Lemon247

Clarice Dietitian said:


> I thought it would be helpful to know that coconut milk and soy milk are back on the safe list and so are soy beans, tofu and soy milk. If you use soy flour try to get debittered soy flour.


Can someone verify when this was determined? With a link? I've had some issues recently that I think maybe have been linked to soy flour and soy yogurt.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian

Lemon247 said:


> Can someone verify when this was determined? With a link? I've had some issues recently that I think maybe have been linked to soy flour and soy yogurt.


I have checked to see if there is the latest updated list on line but unfortunately can't see one. Much of the updated information is forwarded during workshops that dietitians attend in Melbourne, Australia.In Sue Shepherd's latest book 'The Food Intolerance Management Plan' published 2011 she writes '"Soy flour contains GOS and fructans but in small amounts as part of recipe, do not cause IBS symptoms in most people. You should assess your own tolerance." And in relation to soy products for Vegetarians Sue Shepherd writes '"The soy related FOMDAPs that occur in tofu, tempeh, miso and soy milk, soy yoghurt and soy cheese are generally tolerated well by people following the Low FOMDAP Diet, but this is not always predictable... In other words you need to determine your own threshold of tolerance."For many people with IBS they may have other food intolerances (also) going on to the protein or chemical of a food such as soy protein. So yes you could well be intolerant to soy flour and yoghurt either due to the FODMAPs and / or the protein. As with all food suspects, eliminate them for 2 to 4 weeks and then rechallenge over a 2 day period to confirm they trigger back the symptoms.Wishing you well...


----------



## Lemon247

Clarice Dietitian said:


> I have checked to see if there is the latest updated list on line but unfortunately can't see one. Much of the updated information is forwarded during workshops that dietitians attend in Melbourne, Australia.In Sue Shepherd's latest book 'The Food Intolerance Management Plan' published 2011 she writes '"Soy flour contains GOS and fructans but in small amounts as part of recipe, do not cause IBS symptoms in most people. You should assess your own tolerance." And in relation to soy products for Vegetarians Sue Shepherd writes '"The soy related FOMDAPs that occur in tofu, tempeh, miso and soy milk, soy yoghurt and soy cheese are generally tolerated well by people following the Low FOMDAP Diet, but this is not always predictable... In other words you need to determine your own threshold of tolerance."For many people with IBS they may have other food intolerances (also) going on to the protein or chemical of a food such as soy protein. So yes you could well be intolerant to soy flour and yoghurt either due to the FODMAPs and / or the protein. As with all food suspects, eliminate them for 2 to 4 weeks and then rechallenge over a 2 day period to confirm they trigger back the symptoms.Wishing you well...


Interesting. I'm 99% sure that soy yogurt set me off pretty badly a couple weeks back, so I'm staying away from that for now. It's harder for me because I was born with a dairy allergy, so soy is in most dairy alternatives. Also was just prescribed Rifaximin for 10 days so I'm hopeful that a combo of that + "elimination" i.e. no FODMAP diet for a while will help, and then I can slowly introduce things back in. I miss wheat the most, along with onions, garlic, and tomato paste (basically all the ingredients in spaghetti...which would basically be impossible on no-FODMAP diet). I could deal with losing just about everything else if I had to.Could you quote anything about coconut milk she mentions in her book?







My wife was thinking she could try to make some asian-y dishes with that but I wanted to make sure first. Thanks!


----------



## Downsman

Does the FODMAP diet really work? I've only been on it a week and all it's done so far is cause constipation that makes IBS symptoms worse!


----------



## KJL

I've been doing it a few weeks now. I have seen a decrease in bloating and pain. The C is difficult to judge because I went on movicol at about the same time.I am trying to balance things to make sure I'm getting enough veg/fruit/fibre.But yes, for me so far so good.Ref coconut milk, from another thread on here I read this was now okay. I've been using Kara Milk which is derived from coconuts. Low in carbs and fat. It's diary and lactose free. Really nice in tea/coffee and cereal (I use gluten free porridge and gluten free fibre flakes). It hasn't been causing me any problems at all.I've also been fine with soya yogurts (Alpro Soya).I have noticed that if I have a large portion of fruit in one sitting that I get symptoms, which is something I'd not seen before trying low-fodmap.I'm also waiting on a gasto appointment referral, which I hope will also lead to a dietician referral so I can have assistance monitoring this diet properly as you are supposed to be supervised.


----------



## Clarice Dietitian

Lemon247 said:


> Interesting. I'm 99% sure that soy yogurt set me off pretty badly a couple weeks back, so I'm staying away from that for now. It's harder for me because I was born with a dairy allergy, so soy is in most dairy alternatives. Also was just prescribed Rifaximin for 10 days so I'm hopeful that a combo of that + "elimination" i.e. no FODMAP diet for a while will help, and then I can slowly introduce things back in. I miss wheat the most, along with onions, garlic, and tomato paste (basically all the ingredients in spaghetti...which would basically be impossible on no-FODMAP diet). I could deal with losing just about everything else if I had to.Could you quote anything about coconut milk she mentions in her book?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife was thinking she could try to make some asian-y dishes with that but I wanted to make sure first.  Thanks!


I have looked through the 'Food intolerance Management Plan' book and can't see any mention of coconut milk or coconut cream specifically. The book does state that 'All nuts are allowed'. In the earlier testing in 2007 coconut milk and coconut cream were not allowed but later testing showed they were fine after all. Just be aware that 1 can (400 ml) of coconut cream does contain a huge amount of fat (100 g). And since in IBS the gut is usually more sensitive to volumes of fat, coconut cream may not be tolerated in large amounts because of this. I would only use a small amount - a couple of tablespoons per meal of the coconut cream or use light coconut milk instead. Coconut water should also be fine to drink.


----------



## c1aire

VickyM85 said:


> Not even sure if I should be eating this much, but my usual diet consists of lots of oats, dried fruit and pulses which I've had to eliminate. I don't find that raw fruit and veg fills me up as a snack so I'm having to eat loads of it for it to even touch the sides!Would be interested to know how other people have coped on this diet. Being a very thin person, I've never had to go on a diet before of any kind, so this is a real test of my willpower.


You shouldnt have to give up oats! i eat loads with no trouble. i just make sure to get the gluten free ones so i know theres no contamination of wheat.i also eat lots of quinoa, millet and buckwheat which is healthy and filling. jacket potatoes are good too as well as noodles made from rice, buckwheat and/or corn.i know you said you're allergic to nuts but are seeds ok for you? hemp, chia and flax are all very nutritious. i also like sunflower, pumpkin and sesame seeds.as far as cheese goes i just look at the nutritional info on the packet. in the carbs section it lists total carbs and then "of which sugars". if it lists little or no sugar then there cant be any lactose so its fine. the lists online just say brie is ok, mozzerella is not etc but until you actually read the label you dont know. i've found brie thats high in sugar but mozzerella thats low.....i just look at every cheese in the shop until i find one without sugar!


----------



## KJL

c1aire said:


> You shouldnt have to give up oats! i eat loads with no trouble. i just make sure to get the gluten free ones so i know theres no contamination of wheat.i also eat lots of quinoa, millet and buckwheat which is healthy and filling. jacket potatoes are good too as well as noodles made from rice, buckwheat and/or corn.i know you said you're allergic to nuts but are seeds ok for you? hemp, chia and flax are all very nutritious. i also like sunflower, pumpkin and sesame seeds.as far as cheese goes i just look at the nutritional info on the packet. in the carbs section it lists total carbs and then "of which sugars". if it lists little or no sugar then there cant be any lactose so its fine. the lists online just say brie is ok, mozzerella is not etc but until you actually read the label you dont know. i've found brie thats high in sugar but mozzerella thats low.....i just look at every cheese in the shop until i find one without sugar!


I'm the same, I use porridge oats that are marked gluten free I'm also fine with Jacket potatoes and rice and corn cakes.Cheese, i use lactofree, which is a lactose free hard cheese.


----------



## Mr 100

hi, as far as I know ALL hard cheese is thought to be lactose free, [well, free enough for the low fodmap diet] because the lactose, is contained within the whey, and that is removed during the hard cheese making process. Confusingly, soft cheese made from milk, contains lactose, but some soft cheeses made from cream, are lactose free.An interesting thread.edit added, Similarly, butter made from cream is also considered OK for low fodmap.


----------



## JT2012

KJL said:


> I checked an ingredients list that included milk. So being safe for now I'm avoiding.


Buy vegan mayo, normally in the 'freefrom' section in the UK?


----------



## whiterose1713

JT2012 said:


> Buy vegan mayo, normally in the 'freefrom' section in the UK?


Regular mayo typically should not contain milk. Just look for a better-quality brand of real mayo (read ALL the labels) or make your own. All it contains is oil, vinegar, and egg yolks. In the US, Trader Joe's carries an organic mayonnaise that contains no FODMAP triggers and is by far the best mayo I've ever tasted. All natural, real ingredients just taste better.


----------



## higdon362

whiterose1713 said:


> Eggs! Lots and lots of eggs! Watch out with the yolks, don't go crazy and eat all the yolks because that's a TON of cholesterol, but I'd never get enough protein if it weren't for eggs. Plus they're cheap and versatile.Updates to the food lists is very frustrating, and I find that there's a level of personal tolerance to be figured out as well. The website for Patsy's book, IBS-Free At Last!, has updates listed. Search "book update" and they'll all come up by food group.Also, personally I cannot handle lactose-free milk and I'm of the opinion that lactose-free dairy items should not be eaten on the elimination phase. Try switching to rice milk for a few weeks and see how that goes. Also, I see you listed ham. I have found almost all commercial ham contains honey, which is a danger food. Artisan-style cured meats usually only contain salt and pork so I recommend going for the high-end meats and not cheap ham.I was pretty hungry for the first week until I started getting a feel for what i can and can't eat. I say ignore the portion size suggestions if you're a really active guy who needs to eat a lot - unless the portion size specified is for a fruit or vegetable. Those are restricted because they may contain a small amount of FODMAPs, so shouldn't be eaten in large quantities.My last piece of advice is use a food tracking website like livestrong.com to monitor your calorie intake and your nutrient levels. IBS is very fiber-sensitive and I try to get only the recommended amount but no more than that. Also, check out my blog for recipes, menu ideas, and package food reviews: Happy Tummy Happy Life


I checked out your blog but the link to FODMAP list doesn't work. I'm so confused over the ones I find online. One says ok to eat this and another says no. Can you give me a good link to an accurate list?


----------



## LifeLongIssues

Test low fodmap foods from each list, if it makes you sick, then do not eat it, if you digest it fine, then eat it. 

I finally had to start journaling what I ate to really figure out what works for me and what does not. 

Use fodmap recommendations as a guide post and figure out what works specifically for you. 

I have tried many different diets over the years and just eat what works for me. 

With digestive systems as diverse as each persons on this forum, there will never be ONE diet plan that works.


----------

